# Sabine Snapper Season



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

We have never posted for crew before. Wife and I run a 31" Fountain w/ twin 250 Opti's out of Sabine Pass. We have the 12 days off for snapper season and may need crew. We do not like to get beat up and will run up to 80 mi out with the possibility of staying overnight. We have all tackle including rods and reels. Hard to say about cost but It looks like about $150 pp (40 gal of gas and a gallon of oil). We will just have to see on that part. Believe it or not, Sabine Pass does have a hotel for $50 a night. Please PM me if interested. Thanks, Trapper


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Kevreid (Apr 7, 2012)

PM sent. Ready to go.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I got numbers to wrecks and tpw snags. I have over 28 years exp blue water. I live in Sabine and have a place to clean fish and shower here.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Ari.Paskell (May 15, 2012)

PM sent


----------

